# Sex my Varaderos and Azureus



## msv5010 (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm in the process of redoing tanks and setting up breeding groups, and I need to sex some of my frogs. I have a feeling about which sex each frog is, but I'd like to get opinions from people who have more experience with these frogs. All of the Varaderos (3) are at least 8 months old and the lone Azureus is over a year old. The pictures aren't great, but they were the best I could do without bothering the frogs. Thanks in advance.


----------



## scusemelittleoldlady (Feb 24, 2012)

The best way to sex imitator is by calling behavior or lack thereof. Males also tend to be a bit smaller and more slender than females, males average about 16mm and females about 18mm. Females are fatter when they are reproductive because they produce eggs but otherwise you really can't tell from body shape.

In other words, you really can't tell from looking at these photos.


----------



## scusemelittleoldlady (Feb 24, 2012)

Have you heard any calling yet? 

Looking at the first photo, it looks like it might not even be fully grown yet (just based on the body shape) so it might be too early still.


----------



## cmlloveless (Mar 31, 2012)

I've got a 100% way you can sex the Varadero's! You just send them to me and I'll place them in my group. Give me about 2 weeks and I will tell you the results. If calling or wrestling my other males, then they are male. If wrestling with my females or flirting with my males then they are female!


----------



## msv5010 (Jul 16, 2011)

Haha that would be an effective way to do it.

I have heard calling from one of the Varaderos and I believe I have a 1.2. However, I haven't seen which one is calling, nor have I seen any breeding activity between the one I believe to be the male and either of the other two. The other two have shown no hostility towards each other either. 

What about the Azureus? Any guesses?


----------



## scusemelittleoldlady (Feb 24, 2012)

You might try separating them temporarily. I thought I had 1.1 cause 1 frog called and the other didn't. As soon as I put the non-calling frog in it's own tank it started calling it's face off. If you have more than one male, subordinates can get bullied and may not call (the frog in the 3rd photo looks kind of skinny, it might be getting bullied). Also, if you separate them, when you hear calling you will know for sure which one is male.


----------



## msv5010 (Jul 16, 2011)

That's a good idea. I haven't seen signs of bullying and they've been together for 6 months, but I guess you never know. Right now they're in a 20 tall but I'm moving them into an 18x18x24 later this week, so maybe that will help, too. Thanks for your help.

No one has any input on the Azureus? I thought that would be the easier one since I got decent pictures.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Just as a semi-educated guess...I would say female...looking at the toe pads on the second picture ...


----------



## msv5010 (Jul 16, 2011)

I think its a female, too. I thought the body shape looked kind of like a male, but the toe pads looked like a female. I haven't heard any calling, but everything I've read says you don't often hear Azureus calling. I want to get another to form a breeding pair but I want to make sure I'm getting the right sex. Thanks for your help.


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

scusemelittleoldlady said:


> the frog in the 3rd photo looks kind of skinny...


Just thought this was worth being mentioned again. Could be just the angle at which the pic was taken, or it could be something more serious that you may want to take into consideration.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

msv5010 said:


> I think its a female, too. I thought the body shape looked kind of like a male, but the toe pads looked like a female. I haven't heard any calling, but everything I've read says you don't often hear Azureus calling. I want to get another to form a breeding pair but I want to make sure I'm getting the right sex. Thanks for your help.


When I first put mine together they did call from time to time, but now hardly nothing. I Guess there just used to each other and there is no need for any formalities before they "hook-up"


----------



## msv5010 (Jul 16, 2011)

I will definitely look into any issues with that Varadero. Like I said, I am moving them into a much bigger and better suited tank in the next few days. That one has always been a bit skinnier, and that led me to believe it was the male. I haven't noticed anything that seemed problematic until now, so it might just be the picture.

As for the Azureus, I do think its a female. I've never once heard calling and its by itself. I've even tried playing Azureus calls, but it hasn't called back. I guess the only downside to getting a male and crossing my fingers is the money. But I could always get a female in the future and try a 2.1 breeding group if it turns out to be a male.


----------

